# Kornit - is it better than the Anajet? What problems have you had with Kornit?



## etched in stone (Apr 10, 2007)

I've been hearing about the Kornit. Do you think it's better than the Anajet? What, if any, problems have you had? Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

While you're waiting for posts in this thread, you can read feedback that other users have posted about any machine/brand by typing that machine name in the search box at the top of the site (or the one on this page)

That way you don't miss the great posts that have been made by people who may not be here to see your new post. Sometimes people make a few posts and then go back to printing t-shirts, so the archive of past topics and disussions can be very helpful to get a good idea of what people are saying about a particular machine or brand.

You may also want to look in the subforums for each of the machine (anajet and kornit) to see what kind of issues have been posted.

Hope this helps


----------



## Brian-R (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't have either machine but I don't think they are even in the same category. It's the apples to oranges thing. Opposite ends of the spectrum. Ferrari vs. Hyundai. etc. etc. etc. If you have the money for a Ferrari then I doubt if you would be happy with a Hyundai.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Not same at all.. One is industrial machine and other isn't, inks are completely different, application is completely different.. Kornit cost 10 times more than Anajet


----------



## chipsinc (Oct 20, 2008)

I have owned a 931DS for 5 years now. Am a believer in Kornit but it is true you must know your machine. By far the Kornit is the absolute best digital printer on the market. There will be problems but most you can fix yourself. Paul Borucki (North America Operations) will back anything Kornit puts out and will fight to get you running quickly when there are issues you cannot fix on your own.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

> There will be problems but most you can fix yourself


 You shouldn't have to do this with a $200k piece of machinary EVER!


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Just because a machine has high price tag, doesn't mean it is super easy to maintain...
Yea machine 200k but I can think of many other machines in that price range which need 1 or even 2 hour maintenance a day to keep it running correctly. 
Way I view it is like this, if I dont gotta deal with it, and it making me money, I dont care.
Yes cost having an employee to deal with it and have it up and working but that out weighs production that can be done with machine,

Kornit is just a sweet machine that prints on anything, and has a sweet issue to be a pain to run apparently but that can be argued with alotta of people saying hassel out weighs profitability that machine can bring in. It aint no cinderalla story where all owners been happy but they are ones out there that make money of this gorilla's or else Kornit be bankrupt.

That being said a simple 15k machine like Anajet shouldn't of been such a headache to deal with, all mine did for a year was break down and I got ignorant crap that "part that broke down was from faulty batch"
Well every part on machine was faulty i guess.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Brian-R said:


> I don't have either machine but I don't think they are even in the same category. It's the apples to oranges thing. Opposite ends of the spectrum. Ferrari vs. Hyundai. etc. etc. etc. If you have the money for a Ferrari then I doubt if you would be happy with a Hyundai.


To expand on Brian's very good analogy the Ferrari (Kornit) does require constant attention/tuning to keep it performing correctly while the Hyundai (non-production DTG) you just feed it gas & oil (ink & electricity) until it pukes....then buy another. 

On the flip-side you can buy a lot of Hyundais for the maintenance cost alone for a Ferrari, like Brian said it's a apples & oranges thing. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm a happy AnaJet user who has had almost zero problems in the 16 months I've had it. However, there's no way it compares to the Kornit.

Just spend time (days) reading these forums and you'll get an idea of what direction to go. Do you want to spend $100k? Or $16-20k? Do you want to do white ink? Maybe several smaller machines would fit you better? How many shirts do you need to do in a day? 

Once you get these questions answered, you'll know who to request samples from, and then the wash tests begin. It's a process, but it's a big investment so take your time.

The most important thing you to do is have a business plan in place prior to spending any $$$. You could have the best machine in the world, but if you don't have anyone buying your stuff, you'll still be out of business.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

23spiderman said:


> The most important thing you to do is have a business plan in place prior to spending any $$$. You could have the best machine in the world, but if you don't have anyone buying your stuff, you'll still be out of business.


Well said, it is interesting you see companies with the best machines on market and they go bankrupt when others have home operations and withstand economic downfall and still tend to make a respectable profit margin at the end of year.

Its not what you have, its how you use it.

Interesting story of this was, a guy who i dont know personally but bought a 5k router which was made for small stuff and he had idea of engraving into soap peoples names and it was a gift to those people who had everything,
Well with a 5k machine he ended up doing work for Opera, Martha Stewart and many other high end clients.
He found a nitch and last I heard, he didnt go out and buy a 100k machine, which he could of easily with revenues who was taking in but 5 more smaller units to handle the work flow where he had these things in operation 24/7

He figured if it works well for him and it aint broke, why ruin something that works for him.
If the machine you buy ends up fitting you prospects and needs than more glory to you : )


----------



## chipsinc (Oct 20, 2008)

I agree with you more than you can ever imagine that there should not be problems that you must fix. Have lived in trenches I never want to experience again. Just stating a fact about the Kornit. It's like buying an expensive car but unfortunately is more sensitive. Gotta constantly maintain the beast or it will attach you. If maintained...the beast is your best friend.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

23spiderman said:


> I'm a happy AnaJet user who has had almost zero problems in the 16 months I've had it.


I need the number to that magical factory! They have produced the first DTG printer of any kind that has been problem free for over 16 months!!


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> I need the number to that magical factory! They have produced the first DTG printer of any kind that has been problem free for over 16 months!!


 
It's no magic; I guess I'm just blessed. I'm still on my original head, original dampers, and original capping/maintenance station. The only thing I've had to replace is my control board, which AnaJet overnited to me, and I was up and running.

I didn't say "problem free", I said almost. The problems I've had have been primarily user error, not machine related. Maybe they made them better back in 2008.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Ha. you had bad batch with control panel too huh?
Same head 18 month? How many prints you got on it and are you still using white ink or doing mostly cmky


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

mrbigjack50 said:


> Ha. you had bad batch with control panel too huh?
> Same head 18 month? How many prints you got on it and are you still using white ink or doing mostly cmky


My control panel just went out just before Thanksgiving, and so I don't have the total prints from the old one. The last time I saw it (Fall 2009) I was somewhere around 15k, and I have almost 400 on the new one. I am still printing white. I would say my jobs are about 70% CMYK and 30% white.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Kudos to you for not having head changed with that many prints : )


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

23spiderman said:


> My control panel just went out just before Thanksgiving, and so I don't have the total prints from the old one. The last time I saw it (Fall 2009) I was somewhere around 15k, and I have almost 400 on the new one. I am still printing white. I would say my jobs are about 70% CMYK and 30% white.


sounds like good profitable figures spidersean! Good job!


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

mrbigjack50 said:


> Kudos to you for not having head changed with that many prints : )


That's why I'm amazed when people say they've gone through several heads in a 6-12 month period. I've learned that by keeping the capping station CLEAN, it keeps the ink flowing well through the head.

I figure I'm due for a new head anytime now. I'm kind of dreading it; if it's not broke don't fix it.

Some users love the new head, and others only complain, so I'm not extremely confident. I'll try to keep mine going as long as I can.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Maybe you also have high humidity in your area?


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm in the midwest, so we mostly have good humidity, but now with temps in the negative, it's been much drier.

I keep a humidifier next to the printer, and my humidity is around 60% while printing.


----------



## jp borduur (Jan 9, 2010)

23spiderman said:


> My control panel just went out just before Thanksgiving, and so I don't have the total prints from the old one. The last time I saw it (Fall 2009) I was somewhere around 15k, and I have almost 400 on the new one. I am still printing white. I would say my jobs are about 70% CMYK and 30% white.


hello i have a question,
i just buy a anajet en have a problem.i want to print white inkt on een black t-shirt but a cant find how to do this because when you have a white tekst en you put it in to the program he doesn't see it . can somebody help me with this.


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

You need to check the "Enabled" box under "White In Underbase" in your Eukon Print RIP.

Have you been to training? By the question, I assume not. If you're going to attempt white ink printing, I highly recommend the training. If you can't travel to CA, then maybe whomever you bought your printer from can assist.

At any rate, feel free to ask questions on these forums, and at the forums at AnaJet.com. We'll help however we can.


----------

